

Rick Falkvinge says copyright laws are ridiculous - pwg
http://www.itworld.com/software/238387/rick-falkvinge-says-copyright-laws-are-ridiculous

======
nextparadigms
Is the author trying to imply that the copyright laws are _not_ ridiculous?
The perpetual 20 year extensions are not ridiculous?

Most of the copyright laws are already so ridiculous that people aren't even
aware they would work a certain way, because it doesn't make sense to them
(referring to the many youtube videos here that are posted with the message
that the videos aren't owned by them).

I'm not sure yet if copyright needs to be abolished. I do think they are
fighting a pointless battle on the Internet, because sharing and copying are
fundamental features of the Internet. If you want to remove them, you will
break the Internet (if removing them is even possible). Do we really want to
break the Internet to protect copyright?

But I also think some of the current copyright legislation is ridiculous, and
needs to be overhauled, rethought, and adapted for the Internet age. And by
adapted I don't mean the Internet becoming adapted to copyright law. I mean
the copyright laws becoming adapted to the Internet.

